# usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

## Ernetas

This is quote from my dmesg:

```
<..>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.2[C] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: irq 10, io mem 0xdf001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0f.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000c400

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 11, io base 0x0000c800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0f.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0f.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0f.0: irq 5, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0f.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0f.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0f.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 4-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 4-1: device not accepting address 4, error -71

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 4-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

<..>
```

What does that 71 error means? How to fix it?

----------

## pcfreak85

Hi,

I have exactly the same problem here, my optical mouse (all other usb devices too) are not working since yesterday evening. It seems something has changed and interrupted the usb functionality.

Here some output of my dmesg:

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 21, io base 0x00001860

PM: Adding info for usb:usb5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.1_ep00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:5-0:1.0

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.1_ep81

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 4, error -71

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-2: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

PM: Adding info for usb:4-2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.2_ep00

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:4-2:1.0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.2_ep81

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.2_ep02

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.2_ep83

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

```

It seems it is not a udev problem or am i wrong? I already tried to re-emerge all system packages, but no success. 'revdep-rebuild' shows no broken linkages. I think its a very strange case. Has anybody this problem too?

I will try to find something out.

regards,

andreas

----------

## pcfreak85

Hi again,

Few minutes ago i unplugged my Logitech MX518 and made a fallback to my old A4 Tech Office 8k. The old one is detected and working but still no luck with the MX518.

andreas

----------

## Ernetas

Did anyone solve this problem?

----------

## blop

There are at least two threads with symptoms like these:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4075835.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-561634.html

So if there are still others with this problem or someone has fixed it please contribute

----------

